# Nifty Spool holder for spooling a fishing reel



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I am respooling my two primary rods, and plan to respool another half dozen ice fishing rods in the next day or two when amazon delivers my line (lol).

Anyway I always had either someone help me, or have to stand in the garage with a spool on a bolt or whatnot. I stumbled across this thing... cheap and more importantly, works great! It just clips to your rod and off you go.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005OTYVTS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

This worked great for the two reels I've done so far.

I would recomment something better if I were a pro in a proshop, but if you only respool every few years, this is handy. Just pass'n it along

-DallanC


----------

